# possible join for striped cowl, shoulder wrap, other (k)



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw this on Pinterest. It has a Russian link but I thought the picture might provide enough information without following the link. Gave me a new idea so I thought I'd share. Here's the Pinterest link if you wish to follow it along:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/248331366933167643/


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's ingenious, thanks. It looks like picking up a stitch from either side with a cast on middle stitch. Looks tedious but a lovely finish and design element.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Very interesting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I sometimes do that when fixing worn sock soles.

Edit: on closer inspection, that looks like an Icord, whereas I knit a flat area. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

This looks like a perfect way to add a design and a nice finish, thank you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a clever idea. Wouldn't even need to be a separate color.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice join! Thanks.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> What a clever idea. Wouldn't even need to be a separate color.


 Agree. I was thinking it might fit with texture stitches too. Other: a little wider (red area) to add a row of bobbles? Or, as mentioned, possibly add an icord to bring two pieces together; joining afghan squares with narrow borders (?).


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

It does say i-cord when you use the "translate" button. I'd love to see a video of this. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I finally followed the link. She made a pretty dramatic wrap with the red icord Z-ing to join large pieces. Nice with black, grey, white, red colors. 

I tried printing her tutorial as a pdf after the pages were translated, and I was surprised that the English translation actually printed. Attached pdf below.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice work, CKnits!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

The pattern is paid and I have not purchased it so I don't know if this technique is original to the pattern but here are 2 links to the wrap pattern itself:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smolder
http://astitchtowear.com/2011/07/18/smolder/


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea.


----------

